# 66 to 67 style manual brake master cylinder



## 66Tempestcustom (Mar 28, 2018)

Anybody buy the 67 style master cylinder conversion kit from inline tube for their 64-66s? I’m trying to figure out why my original has a boot and rod attached, but the new one doesn’t?


----------

